# Insulin In The Er



## shelliet (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I pick up the administration of insulin when given in the ER?:


----------



## dauley (Jan 13, 2009)

I do.  As long as the injection is documented I charge for the administration along with the pharmacy charge...


----------

